# Cutting Molars - constantly coughing please help!



## jkbmah

hi all - Em is currently cutting at least 3 molars from what i can tell. Today she has devloped a very persistent dry cough and a bit of a runny nose. The teething we can cope with (through calpol and nurofen) but this cough is awful, she constantly coughs in her sleep and as such is not sleeping very well at all. 

its a very dry cough and so was wondering if it is linked to the teething? (Ive heard this can happen). She had temps today of 38 but im still putting that down to these molars coming through.

So anyway my qus are - what do you think, a teethy cough or something else? also - what can you do to stop/alleiviate a cough? - we have given cough meds and have a humidifier - neither of which seem to have any affect.

any advice greatly welcomed xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

My DS is currently cutting 2 molars. He has a bit of a runny nose as well as a really bad cough. I have found that him being in the room while I run a bath and a bottle of Chamomile tea with a tbsp of honey helps really well (HV/GP give the all clear on giving him Chamomile tea).

Must add, it also helps DS when he's overtired and refused to go to sleep


----------



## CaptainMummy

The last couple of weeks Paige has had a dry tickly cough (well I assume its tickly!) and a very snotty nose. She has all of her molars but one only appeared a week and a bit ago, and they are still all pushing up a bit. I didnt even think this could be why... I just assumed I gave her my horrible sore throat!


----------



## chelle7

Mu lo always seems to get a cough when teething too- she has had one now for the last 2 weeks and has 2 front bottom ones cutting through. It is worse at night and has been waking her so I hope it will go soon


----------



## punk_pig

I don't think the advice is any different whether it is through teething or whether she has a virus - honey based remedies (for the over 1yr olds) and steam.

Just watch the temp doesn't go on for more than a few days as the Calpol etc. could mask an illness.


----------



## jkbmah

thanks everyone. Temps went up today to 39.9, ended up at out of hours docs who diagnosed a possible chest infection and antib's - we have one hot baby! poor thing!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Aww poor Em :(. At least you know whats wrong. Hopefully the anti-biotics don't take too long to kick in and help her feel better


----------

